# AUD/CAD



## PipSafe (28 February 2014)

Technical analysis of AUDCAD dated 27.02.2014
AUD/CAD pair from the end of 2013 till now was in a uptrend( with price reformation )that shows buyers determination to achieve predetermined targets. Buyers were successful to achieve the highest price level of 1.00594.Currently price in daily ad h4 time frames is under 5-day moving average that shows descending of price during the net candles.As it is obvious in the picture below, there is an AB=CD harmonic pattern between the bottom price of 0.94208 and the top price of 1.00594 with Non- ideal ratios of 61.8 to 127.2 that warns about descending of price from the D point of this pattern.RSI indicator is in saturation buy area and in divergence mode with the price chart and confirms the top price and warns about changing price direction during the next candle.Generally until the top price of 1.00594 is preserved, there is a potential for descending and price reformation in this currency pair.


----------



## PipSafe (1 April 2014)

AUD/CAD during the recent week was in a strong and consistent uptrend that buyers were successful in achieving the highest price of 1.03155. Right now price in long time frames such as monthly, weekly and daily is above 5-day moving average and warns about price increase in long period of time. Price has been stopped from more ascend by reaching to the specified resistance levels(Support=Resistance) in the picture below and with exit of some buyers from their trades at the end of 26th and 28th days,  the Shooting Star and Hanging Man candlestick patterns have been created. These candles shows vulnerability and indecision market in ascending or descending of price that for confirmation it needs closing of a bearish candle.

As it is obvious in the picture below between the bottom price of 0.91701 and the top price of 1.03155, there is a  AB=CD harmonic pattern with the ratios of 61.8 and 127.2 that with completion of the D point (also formation of butterfly pattern in CD wave), there is a potential for descending of price.RSI indicator is in saturation Buy area and divergence mode with the price chart that confirms the current Top price and warns about descending of price during the next candles.One of the important warnings for decreasing of is breaking of supportive level of 1.01809 (Low level of price changes in the previous daily candle).


----------



## PipSafe (16 May 2014)

AUD/CAD in recent weeks, has been experienced many reformation with a gradual Down trend that sellers down price increases obtained the lowest price of 1.01133.Currently price in weekly Ã‚ and H4 time frames is under 5-day moving average that shows descending of price during the net candles. In Weekly time frame of this currency pair, the price is closed by passing the ascending trend line( made of 9 bottom prices) Ã‚ and breaking of it under the 5- day moving average and there is the possibility of more descends.

With formation of Shooting star candlestick pattern in daily time frame, there is a warning for Vulnerability of uptrend and formation of a Top price. As it is obvious in the picture below, there is Gartley pattern between the bottom price of 0.91723 and the top price of 1.03486 that there is a potential for ceasing of price from D point of this pattern. Generally until the price level of 1.02611 is preserved, price will have the potential for reformation and descending.

*Technical analysis of AUD/CAD dated 2014.05.15*


----------



## PipSafe (29 May 2014)

As it was mentioned in the previous analysis of this currency pair dated 2014.05.15, according to the formed signs in the price chart, there was the possibility of descending of the price which finally happened. The price during its descending trend could record the low price of 1.00075.Right now price is above 5-day moving Daily and h4 time frames that show an uptrend during the next candles. As it is obvious in the picture below, there is an AB=CD harmonic pattern between the Top price of 1.03463 and the Bottom price of 1.00075 with ideal ratios of 61.8 to 161.8 that warns about ascending of price from the D point of this pattern.

 RSI indicator is in saturation Sell area and confirms the current bottom price, also wars about formation of a bottom price. Generally until the bottom price of 1.00075 is preserved, price has the potential of ascending. Price by reaching to the Support Level (R=S)was not able to descend and break it in daily time frame and by creating the hammer candlestick pattern on this line shows recessing of sellers in reaching to the lower price and also the supportive level of 0.99190.

*Technical Analysis of AUD/CAD dated 2014.05.29*


----------



## PipSafe (15 July 2014)

EUR/NZD in recent weeks, has been experienced many reformation with a gradual downward trend that Sellers over price decreases obtained the lowest price of 1.54035.Currently in long-term time frames such as monthly ,weekly and daily price is under the 5-day moving average which implies consistent downtrend with potential of further decreases in price during the next candles.As it is obvious in the picture below, price during the descending has touched the Support Level (made of 5 bottom prices) and also the round supportive level of 1.54000 and has created the Inverted hammer candlestick pattern. Closing of the bullish candle after this pattern will confirm it and warns about ascending of price.
As it is obvious in the picture below, there is an AB=CD harmonic pattern between the top price of 1.67810 and the bottom price of 1.54035 with none-ideal ratios of 50 to 161.8 that warns about descending of price from the D point of this pattern. RSI indicator is in saturation sell area in daily time frame and in divergence mode with the price chart that confirms the bottom price of 1.54035 warns about changing trend direction. Generally until the bottom price of 1.54035is preserved, price has the potential of ascending.

* 
Technical Analysis of EUR/NZD dated 2014.07.14 *


----------



## PipSafe (5 August 2014)

Silver was in a strong and consistent downtrend during the recent Days that sellers were successful in obtaining the lowest price of 20.117.Currently in 4H time frame with formation of hammer candlestick pattern (the failure of sellers in reaching to the lower prices) price has been stopped from more descending and there is a possibility of formation of a bottom price and finally ascending of the price.
As it is obvious in the picture below, between the top price of 21.235 and bottom price of 20.117 there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with ratios of 50 and 127.2 that warns the potential of ascending from the D point of this pattern.Stoch indicator is in saturation sell area in H4 time frame and in divergence mode with the price chart that warns about changing price direction during the next days. In case of ascending of the price, one of the buyers target will be the Down Trendline(made of 5 top prices ).

Silver Technical Analysis dated 2014.08.05


----------



## PipSafe (5 September 2014)

Gold during the recent week was in a strong and consistent downtrend that sellers were successful in achieving the lowest price of 1257.196.Right now price in long time frames such as monthly, weekly and daily is under 5-day moving average and warns about price decrease in long period of time.As it is obvious in the picture below, there is a harmonic Gartley pattern between the top price of 1344.976 and the bottom price of 1257.196 that there is a potential for changing price direction from D point ( Morning doji Star Pattern) of this pattern.

RSI indicator is in saturation sell area and divergence mode with the price chart that confirms the current bottom price and warns about ascending of price during the next candles.Generally until the price level of 1257.196 is preserved, price will have the potential for reformation and ascending.

Technical Analysis of Gold dated 2014.09.05


----------



## PipSafe (29 October 2014)

As it is obvious in the below price chart, AUD/CAD from the top price of 1.03541 has descended and sellers could record the bottom price of 0.96843 that this supportive level is fixed in weekly time frame ( by ascending candles)  and acts as a bottom price. Price by reaching to the ascending trend line (made of 2 bottom price) was not able to descend and break(fake break) it in weekly time frame.According to the below picture, price by making the third bottom price of ascending trend line has started to ascend and is above 5-day moving average that warns about ascending of price during the next candles.

AS it is obvious in the picture below, there is an ideal AB=CD harmonic pattern between the top price of 1.03541  and the bottom price of 0.96843 with ratios of 61.8 and 161.8 that warns the ascending of price from the D point.Stoch indicator is in saturation sell area and with the next cycle warns about the ascending of price from the bottom price of 0.96843. Generally according to the formed signs in the price chart until the mentioned bottom price is preserved, price has the potential for ascending at least to the resistance level of 1.00000.


----------



## PipSafe (31 October 2014)

CHF/JPY  during the recent Days could ascend with reformation and record the top price of 114.417. Right now the mentioned top price is recorded by the next descending candle and is one of the most important resistance levels in front of price.With the formation of a Shooting star and Harami candlestick pattern, there is a warning for formation of a Top price and changing direction in the chart but closing of the descending candle at the end of day is necessary for attention to this signal.

According to the formed price movements, there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with idea ratios of 61.8 and 161.8 between the top price of 114.417 and bottom price of 111.218 that warns about descending  of the price from the D point of this pattern. Stoch indicator in daily time frame is in saturation buy area and confirms the harmonic D point with its possible descending cycle and warns about the potential of changing price direction during the next candles.Generally until the top price of 114.417 is preserved , there is the possibility of descending of the price during next days.


----------



## PipSafe (1 November 2014)

GBP/USD was in a strong and consistent Downtrend during the recent months that sellers were successful in achieving the lowest price of 1.58755. With the formation of a hammer pattern and also Spinning top candlestick pattern(weekly time frame), there is a warning for formation of a bottom price and changing direction in the chart.According to the formed price movements in the chart, there is a Gartley harmonic pattern between the bottom price of 1.58755 and  top price of 1.61836 that warns about ascending of the price with completion of this pattern ending point.

RSI indicator in h4 time frame is in saturation sell area and warns about ascending of price according to the next cycle during the next candles. Generally according to the formed signs in price chart, until the bottom price of 1.59505 is preserved, there is a potential for reformation and ascending of the price in this currency pair( the first warning for ascending is breaking of the resistance level of 1.59996).

Technical Analysis of GBP/USD Dates 2014.10.31


----------



## PipSafe (18 November 2014)

Gold had a strong and without reformation descending trend during the recent weeks and could record the bottom price of 1132.099 .According to the strong downfall of price from the top price of 1344.995, it seems that the price is saturation sell area and there is the possibility of price reformation.In weekly time frame with the types of price movements in previous week, hammer candle stick pattern has appeared that warns the formation of a bottom price and the failure of sellers in reaching to the lower prices.

As it is obvious in the picture below, there is  butterfly harmonic pattern between the top price of 1433.090 and the bottom price of 1132.099 that there is a potential for ceasing of price from D point of this pattern.Generally according to the recent strong descending trend until the bottom price of 1132.099 is preserved, there is the potential for price reformation in this chart.


----------



## PipSafe (25 November 2014)

USD/JPY during the recent weeks had a strong ascending trend and could record the top price of 119.000. Right now the mentioned top price is one of the most important and nearest resistance level in front of the price that by breaking of it, the price finds the potential to reach the important resistance level of 119.340 or 120.900 .Price has been stopped from more ascend by reaching to the round resistance level of 119.000(the reason for some buyers to exit their trades) and by making a top price (Shooting Star) in daily time frame has started to reform.

According to the formed price movements in the chart, between the bottom price of 101.061 and top price of 119.000,there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with ideal ratios of 50 and 200 that with completion of the D point there will be a warning for descending of price.Stoch indicator in daily time frame is in saturation buy area and in divergence mode with the price chart that warns about the potential of descending during the next candles. One of the important warnings for decreasing of is breaking of supportive level of 117.345 (Low level of price changes in the previous daily candle).


----------



## PipSafe (28 November 2014)

AUD/CAD chart has experienced a strong descending trend during the recent days that could record the bottom price of 0.95684.As it is obvious in the picture below, the price has been stopped from more descending by reaching to the supportive level (made of two bottom prices) and by creating a bottom price(Spinning top and Harami candlestick pattern) in this saturation area starts to ascend which shows the potential for ascending in this currency pair.

As it is obvious in the picture below, between the top price of 0.99849 and the bottom price of 0.95684, there is a butterfly harmonic pattern that with completion of the D point there will be a warning for increasing of the price.Stoch indicator is in saturation sell area and confirms the D point of this pattern by the next cycle and warns about the potential of ascending of the price during the next days.Generally until the price level of 0.95684 is preserved, the price has the potential for ascending and reformation.


----------



## PipSafe (6 December 2014)

AUD/CAD in recent weeks, has been experienced many reformation with a gradual Downward trend that sellers were successful in obtaining the lowest price of 0.95000.price with reaching to the supportive level which is shown in the picture below( the important round level of 0.95000) has stopped from more descend( sellers used this level to exit their trades) and with formation of a bottom price(Hammer Pattern) in daily time frame has prepared a field for ascending of price.

according to the recent descend the daily candle in previous day was appeared as Hammer candlestick pattern that shows failure of sellers in reaching to the lower prices that for confirmation it needs closing of a bullish candle.RSI indicator is in saturation sell area in daily time frame and in divergence mode with the price chart that warns about changing price direction during the next days.One of the important or the first warnings for increasing of is breaking of resistance level of 0.95738( top level of price changes in the previous daily candle).


----------



## PipSafe (17 December 2014)

*Technical Analysis of AUD/USD Dates 2014.12.16*

AUD/USD was in a strong and consistent downtrend during the recent weeks that sellers were successful in obtaining the lowest price of 0.82000. price with reaching to the supportive level which is shown in the picture below ( made of 4 bottom prices) and the important round level of 0.82000 has stopped from more descend( sellers used this level to exit their trades) and with formation of a bottom price in H4 time frame has prepared a field for ascending of price.

As it is obvious in the picture below, between the top price of 0.87957 and bottom price of 0.82009 there is ABC harmonic pattern with ratio 2.24 that warns the potential of ascending from the C point of this pattern.RSI indicator is in saturation sell area in daily and H4 time frame that confirms the harmonic C point and warns about changing price direction during the next candles.Generally until the bottom price of 0.82009 is preserved, the price has the potential for ascending in this currency pair.


----------



## PipSafe (20 December 2014)

Technical Analysis of AUD/CHF Dates 2014.12.19

AUD/CHF during the recent weeks was in an descending trend that Sellers were successful in reaching to the lowest price of 0.78295.The price has stopped from more descend by reaching to the support edge of down channel(also Monthly s3 pivot point) and a bottom price was created on the support line by the Sellers retreat.Right now the price level of 0.78295 is known as a bottom price by closing of the ascending candle.

As it is obvious in the picture below, there is a harmonic Bat pattern between the bottom price of 0.78295 and the top price of 0.87363 that there is a potential for changing price direction from D point of this pattern.Stoch indicator in daily time frame is in saturation sell area and confirms the D point of Bat harmonic pattern and make the potential for a price upside possible.Generally until the price level of 0.78295 is preserved, price will have the potential for reformation and ascending.


----------



## PipSafe (23 December 2014)

Technical Analysis of USD/CAD dated 2014.12.22


USD/CAD during the recent week was in a strong and consistent uptrend that buyers were successful in achieving the highest price of 1.16702. Right now price in long time frames such as monthly, weekly and daily is above 5-day moving average and warns about price increase in long period of time.According to the formed movements in the previous week, there is a Shooting Star candlestick pattern which shows indecision marker for ascending or descending and there is a warning for stopping of more ascending which need the confirmation by the next bearish candle.


According to the formed price movements in the chart, between the bottom price of 1.01845 and top price of 1.16702 , there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with ideal ratios of 61.8 and 161.8 that with completion of the D point there will be a warning for descending of price. RSI indicator in weekly time frame is in saturation Buy area and also in divergence mode with the price chart warns about changing price direction.Generally until the mentioned top price on the resistance channel edge is preserved , the price has the potential for reformation and descending in this currency pair.


----------



## PipSafe (24 December 2014)

*Technical Analysis of AUD/SGD Dates 2014.12.23*

AUD/SGD since 19.02.2012 till now was in a strong and consistent downtrend that Sellers were successful in achieving the lowest price of 1.06173.Price during the downtrend by reaching to the important support level(made of 2 bottom prices) and touching the Fibonacci resistance level of 61.8( from the top price of 1.35984 to bottom price of 0.90713) has been stopped from more descends by creating a bottom price.According to the formed price movements in the chart, between the bottom price of 1.06173 and top price of 1.20467,there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with ratios of 78.6 and 161.8 (also at CD wave there is another pattern with ratios of 50 and 200) that with completion of the D point there will be a warning for ascending of price.

RSI indicator in daily time frame is in saturation Sell area and according to the next cycle confirms the created bottom price and warns about the possibility of ascending of the price during the next candles.Currently by breaking the resistance level of 1.07752, there will be an important warning for ascending of the price.Generally according to the technical signs in the price chart, until the bottom price of 1.06173 is preserved; there is the potential for ascending and price reformation in this currency pair.


----------



## PipSafe (31 December 2014)

Forex Market Analysis

GBP/AUD during the recent weeks could ascend without reformation and record the top price of 1.93055.Formation of Shooting Star and Hanging Man and Spinning Top candlestick patterns with thin body in red area shows indecision market and vulnerability of ascending trend.As it is obvious in the picture below, according to the formed movements , the AB=CD harmonic pattern with the ratios of 50 and 161.8 is formed and by completing the D point of this pattern, there is a warning for descending in this currency pair.RSI indicator in weekly time frame is in saturation Buy area and warns the possibility of stopping of the ascending trend by the next cycle.Generally until the top price of 1.93055 is preserved, the price has the potential for descending and reformation.


----------



## PipSafe (16 January 2015)

GBP/USD from 2014.07.04 is in a strong and without reformation descending trend that could experience a good price reduction could record the bottom price of 1.50335.Right now this bottom price is fixed(Daily TF) by an ascending candle which there are hammer candlestick patterns in this bottom price that shows the possibility of formation of a bottom price and then ascending of the price.With closing of the yesterday bullish candle, there is the potential for more ascending from the bottom price of 1.50335.

Stoch indicator in 1 H time frame is in saturation sell area that confirms the bottom price of 1.51550 and warns about the possible uptrend during the next candles.Generally according to the current situation and also price is in a saturation sell area , until the bottom price of 1.50335 is preserved, there is the potential for ascending of price and reformation of descending trend.


----------



## PipSafe (24 January 2015)

NZD/CAD during the recent day was in a strong and consistent uptrend that buyers were successful in achieving the highest price of 0.94249 .Right now price has been stopped by reaching to the round level of 0.94444(Resistance Level) and R1 weekly pivot point and by making a top price had a little descend.

As it is obvious in the picture below, between the top price of 0.94908 and the bottom price of 0.86146, there is a Bat harmonic pattern that with completion of the D point there will be a warning for decreasing of the price.RSI indicator is in saturation buy area in daily time frame that warns the potential of formation of a top price and a little price reformation in this range.One of the important warnings for decreasing of is breaking of supportive level of 0.92211 .


----------



## PipSafe (12 February 2015)

Technical analysis of GBP/USD dated 11.02.2015

GBP/USD from the top price of 0.71951 till now was in a downtrend that Sellers were able to achieve the lowest price of 1.49223.One of the sellers’ targets was the round level of 1.50000(and Down Trendline) that they were successful in reaching to it and the price was not able to descend more by reaching to this level. Right now this price level is one of the important supportive levels in front of the price.
According to the recent strong descending, price is in saturation sell area and there is the potential for ascending and price reformation.

Stoch indicator is in saturation sell area and in divergence mode with the price chart in weekly time frame that confirms the price level of 1.49223 and warns changing price direction during the next candles.In the range of formed bottom price there are Spinning Top , Inverted Hammer and Harami candlestick patterns that shows the possibility for formation of a successful bottom price in continuing ascending trend.


----------



## PipSafe (20 February 2015)

Technical analysis of AUD/SGD dated 19.02.2015

was in a strong and consistent downtrend during the recent months that sellers were successful in obtaining the lowest price of 1.0324.price with reaching to the supportive level which is shown in the picture below ( made of 4 bottom prices) has stopped from more descend( sellers used this level to exit their trades) and with formation of a bottom price in Weekly time frame has prepared a field for ascending of price.According to the previous week changes, previous week candle was closed as Hammer candlestick pattern which shows vulnerability of descending trend and potential for formation of a bottom price in this range.

As it is obvious in the picture below, between the top price of 1.1384 and bottom price of 1.0324 there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with ratios of 50 and 161.8 that warns the potential of ascending from the D point of this pattern.Stoch indicator is in saturation sell area in weekly time frame and in divergence mode with the price chart that warns about changing price direction during the next days.Generally according to the current situation, until the bottom price of 1.0324 is preserved, there is the potential for ascending of price and reformation of descending trend.


----------



## PipSafe (26 February 2015)

Technical analysis of GBP/CAD dated 25.02.2015

GBP/CAD in recent weeks has a strong ascending trend that shows the serious buyers in reaching to their target prices. The price during this ascending trend could record the top price of 1.9559 that is the most important resistance level in front of price.According to the formed movements in daily chart of this currency pair, there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with none-ideal ratios of 61.8 and 127.2 between bottom price of 1.6760 and the top price of 1.9559 that by completion of the D point in this pattern, there is warning for descending of the price and changing price direction.

Formation of the Higher long shadow in the last day candle shows the failure of buyers in reaching to the higher prices. RSI indicator is in saturation buy area and in divergence mode with the price chart in daily time frame that confirms the price level of 1.9559 and warns changing price direction during the next candles.Generally according to the formed signs in this price chart, until the top price of 1.9559 is preserved, there will be the potential for descending and price reformation in this currency pair.


----------



## needsajet (5 March 2015)

Thank you so much, Pipsafe. The AUD/CAD analysis has been helpful! I'm an immigrant


----------

